

12 year old hacks government websites in exchange for computer games - tkim90
http://altering-perspectives.com/2013/10/12-year-old-anonymous-hacker-pleads-guilty-breaking-government-sites.html

======
kvinnako
The kid seems very bright. I hope he just gets a slap on the wrist and nothing
more.

